# My Favorite



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

The P225 is, IMHO, the best pistol they've made.

It is ergonomic perfection.










Not too big. Not too small. Fantastic double action trigger pull...almost revolver-like. Extremely reliable. I've never had one fail to digest anything I've fed it. Not overpriced. Accurate. I love these pistols. I would advise anyone who hasn't, to try one!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice weapon and a nice picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice gun and excellent picture.

I like a lot of different Sig's.

:smt1099


----------

